# voy a una isla/Cerdeña



## thosecars82

Welche mögliche Antworten sind richtig, wenn man gefragt wird: "Wohin gehst gehst du im Sommer, um Urlaub zu machen?"


Ich gehe nach Cerdeña?
Ich gehe auf Cerdeña?
Ich gehe nach eine Insel.
Ich gehe auf eine Insel.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Ich gehe nach Cerdeña?
> Ich gehe auf Cerdeña?
> Ich gehe nach eine Insel.
> Ich gehe auf eine Insel



Ich fliege *"nach"* Cerdeña. 
Ich fliege *"auf die Insel"* Cerdeña.
Ich fliege morgen "*auf die Azoren".*

Buenas noches


----------



## thosecars82

Tonerl said:


> Ich fliege *"nach"* Cerdeña.
> Ich fliege *"auf die Insel"* Cerdeña.
> Ich fliege morgen "*auf die Azoren".*
> 
> Buenas noches


Lass mich sehen, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe: nur wenn irgendeine der Wörter Insel oder Inseln explizit oder implizit im Satz stehen, kann man die Präposition "auf" benutzen. Ist das tatsächlich so?


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Lass mich sehen, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe: nur wenn irgendeine der Wörter Insel oder Inseln explizit oder implizit im Satz stehen, kann man die Präposition "auf" benutzen. Ist das tatsächlich so?



Vor Inselnamen ohne festen Artikel steht als Richungspräposition "*nach"*:
Wir fliegen morgen (wohin? -> gibt die Richtung an) „*nach“* Cerdeña.

Bei Inselnamen mit festem Artikel verwendet man hingegen „*auf“* als Richtungspräposition:
Wir fliegen morgen* "auf die Insel"* Cerdeña.


----------



## thosecars82

Danke, aber wie würde man dann sagen, wenn das Reiseziel eine besondere Stadt in einem Insel ist?

Zum Beispiel: "Volamos a la ciudad de Londres mañana"

Wir fliegen morgen nach der Stadt London?


----------



## Tonerl

Wir fliegen morgen nach London.
Wir fliegen morgen nach England und machen Aufenthalt in London.


----------

